
Stanford Biologist and Computer Scientist Discover the 'Anternet' (2012) - pron
http://engineering.stanford.edu/news/stanford-biologist-computer-scientist-discover-anternet
======
ColinWright
Significant discussion from three years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4433142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4433142)

It might be worth reading that. It's also interesting to see other submissions
of the same story:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=anternet&sort=byDate&prefix&pa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=anternet&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

